# Some pictures from the 2018 Chino airshow.



## syscom3 (Oct 3, 2018)

I'm back to posting folks. It was literally "touch and go" for awhile for me to continue participating in this fine group.

Here is the first pic.

Here is a Gurmman HU-16 Albatross.

All pictures were taken by me.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2018)

Welcome back my friend. Hope you stick around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 4, 2018)

Welcome Back Syscom. Nice pic mate, look forward to more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2018)

Nice to see you back Pal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2018)

Nice, and good to see you back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2018)

Good shot sys! Good to see you back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 4, 2018)

Good shot. Looking forward to more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 4, 2018)

What's an airshow without Pretty Polly. A P-63.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 4, 2018)

Mustang mania.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 4, 2018)

Beautiful pixs! Keep 'em coming!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 4, 2018)

Beauties!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 4, 2018)

So envious of that beautiful Cali weather...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 5, 2018)

A show of hands. Who likes P-40's?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 5, 2018)

I like PICS of P-40s. Nice ones!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 5, 2018)

Excellent stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2018)

Great shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2018)

Nice shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Great pics and welcome back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 7, 2018)

Dottie Mae. A new P-47 that was restored to flying condition






.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 7, 2018)

Bring back nose art dammit!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2018)

Lovely shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 10, 2018)

Enjoy some Lightnings.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 11, 2018)

Beauties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2018)

Agreed !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2018)

Cool shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 12, 2018)

Here are some more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 12, 2018)

Sweet shots!
Is the top 38 suppose to represent a particular group. Never seen that one before.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 13, 2018)

4 P-38's? Damn!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 13, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> 4 P-38's? Damn!


I'll see your four of a kind and raise you one!

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xubCaOlHJOE&t=1s_

Enjoy!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 13, 2018)

More good stuff, thanks for posting.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 13, 2018)

Oh, to have been there...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 13, 2018)

Very nice shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 14, 2018)

Tieleader said:


> I'll see your four of a kind and raise you one!
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xubCaOlHJOE&t=1s_
> 
> Enjoy!



I saw five of them fly a couple years ago

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 14, 2018)

The next set of pics.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 14, 2018)

Any more of that Spitfire who's nose made an appearance?

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 14, 2018)

Question. Are these photos obtainable by all who attend or is it a special flight line package? One of these years I will have to pass on something here and head west.

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2018)

Lovely shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 14, 2018)

syscom3 said:


> I saw five of them fly a couple years ago


If there was a "jealous" button I'd be mashing it right now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 14, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Question. Are these photos obtainable by all who attend or is it a special flight line package? One of these years I will have to pass on something here and head west.
> 
> Jeff



What do you mean?

Prior to the airshow, the flight line is open to all and the public is encouraged to come check things out and ask questions.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 15, 2018)

syscom3 said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Prior to the airshow, the flight line is open to all and the public is encouraged to come check things out and ask questions.


You have answered my question. Many airshows have packages available that allow for early entry to the ramp to allow for people free photos that may not be available later in the day when the crowd has grown in size.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 15, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> You have answered my question. Many airshows have packages available that allow for early entry to the ramp to allow for people free photos that may not be available later in the day when the crowd has grown in size.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff


The airshow does have an early entry for the flight line. But once the gates are open for the general public, the flight line is open to all till the flying begins.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 17, 2018)

..


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 17, 2018)

Great shots, keep them coming

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 17, 2018)

Nice!
Any shots of the F6F with the nose art?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2018)

Good shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 18, 2018)

Some more.

Please enjoy.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 18, 2018)

Good stuff. Need to get there again some day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 19, 2018)

Amazing stuff! More, please!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2018)

Lovely shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 19, 2018)

Love that front on shot of the Avenger, and the P-26.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 19, 2018)

Here are some more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## jetcal1 (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2018)

Good shots sys!


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 20, 2018)

syscom3 said:


> Here are some more.
> 
> 
> View attachment 513791
> ...


Dammit ! Why is all the good stuff on the other coast!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 22, 2018)

The next set of pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 23, 2018)

5! OMG!  Awesone!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2018)

Nice shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 26, 2018)

My next set of pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 26, 2018)

Shiny! Is the MiG privately owned or a museum piece?


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 27, 2018)

Tieleader said:


> Shiny! Is the MiG privately owned or a museum piece?


Owned by the museum. It compliments their F-86 quite nicely.


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 27, 2018)

syscom3 said:


> Owned by the museum. It compliments their F-86 quite nicely.


Cool. Do they ever fly mock dogfights together? . I seem to remember a duo of F-86/MiG-17 that flew around the country doing a routine. Of course that was five lifetimes ago...


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 27, 2018)

Tieleader said:


> Cool. Do they ever fly mock dogfights together? . I seem to remember a duo of F-86/MiG-17 that flew around the country doing a routine. Of course that was five lifetimes ago...


The museum does put them both in the air together all the time. I wouldnt say its a mock dogfight, but they take turns on being in front and back.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2018)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 27, 2018)

syscom3 said:


> The museum does put them both in the air together all the time. I wouldnt say its a mock dogfight, but they take turns on being in front and back.


Oh, you missed a great thing. These guys would do a full furball. Of course this was YEARS ago before the rules changed. Still, take what you get today.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 27, 2018)

Tieleader said:


> Oh, you missed a great thing. These guys would do a full furball. Of course this was YEARS ago before the rules changed. Still, take what you get today.


The Chino Valley is no longer rural. The FAA does not want that type of flying anymore.


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 27, 2018)

syscom3 said:


> The Chino Valley is no longer rural. The FAA does not want that type of flying anymore.


Sorry, should have been more clear. This was in New Hampshire where I saw them MANY years ago. I understand that "needs wants as the devil drives" in regards to the regs changing.
Still a simpler time...


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 28, 2018)

The next set of pics.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2018)

Nice !
I hadn't realised there were any Privateers still flying.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2018)

Good shots sys!


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 29, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Good shots sys!


Thanks!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2018)

Agreed, good stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

